
When developers design (be invisible: don't create something that some people may love, but the majority completely hate) - gibsonf1
http://www.boagworld.com/archives/2007/06/when_developers_design.html
======
staunch
The advice is great but based on the site I wonder if it's linked-jacked :-)

------
dbosson
How much time do developers typically spend designing their application?

~~~
steve
For me? _Way_ too much, it seems.

